# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > برنامه نویسی شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Development) >  توانایی شیرپوینت در ایجاد برنامه جامع مالی

## sempaisaleh

با سلام
می خواستم بدونم sharepoint قابلیت ایجاد یک برنامه جامع مالی با زیر سیستم های انبار، حسابداری، فروش، حقوق و دستمزد و ... را دارد؟
اگر توانایی دارد نوشتن یک سیستم با یک زبان برنامه نویسی بهتر است یا با share point?

----------


## m.behravan

با سلام
در مورد ایجاد یک برنامه جامع مالی و زیرسیستمها، در صورتی که نیازهای ساده و شفافی دارید شیرپوینت مناسب است.
برنامه ای با ساختار داده ای relational برای پیاده سازی در شیرپوینت مناسب نیست هر چند که امکان نوشتن این برنامه در شیرپوینت وجود دارد.
توصیه می کنم این مقاله را مطالعه کنید: شیرپوینت چه کاری می تواند برای ما انجام دهد

----------


## mona11

شیرپوینت برای اینایی که گفتی اصلا ساخته نشده ها
با شیرپوینت کارای تراکنشی انجام میدن مثل گردش کارهای سازمان،از قبیل:

تایید مرخصی،ماموریت داخلی و خارجی و محاسبه ساعت کار افراد ،گردش کار خرید کالا،تایم شیت ها،دبیرخانه ی خیلی توپ با امکان مکالمه بین افراد مختلف و ....

کارای مالی رو که تو وب قرار نمیدن حاجاقا مگر اینکه مربوط به یک بانکی باشه که اونم اصلا از شیرپوینت برای اینجور کارا استفاده نمیشه چون این جور کارا کاستومایز زیادی میخواد

----------


## amin1136

من رشته ام صنایع هستش. تازه با شیرپوینت اشنا شدم و بنظرم جالب اومد. مثلا میشه برنامه ریزی نگهداری و تعمیرات که بصورت یک فرآیند هستش ولی باید اطلاعات در پایگاه داده ای ثبت بشه و بعدا داده ها را روی نمودار بیاریم و گزارش گیری بکنیم. این کار توسط شیرپوینت قابل انجام هست؟؟؟؟

----------


## amin1136

من رشته ام صنایع هستش. تازه با شیرپوینت اشنا شدم و بنظرم جالب اومد. مثلا میشه برنامه ریزی نگهداری و تعمیرات که بصورت یک فرآیند هستش ولی باید اطلاعات در پایگاه داده ای ثبت بشه و بعدا داده ها را روی نمودار بیاریم و گزارش گیری بکنیم. این کار توسط شیرپوینت قابل انجام هست؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------

